# Is this also made by TF? If not, who do you think?



## Ethan (Dec 8, 2022)

Here  the knife in question.

This is purely out of curiosity. I'm aware that the White 1 kuroichi gyutos are made by TF but do any of you guys have any idea who is behind the production of these/other Morihei Hisamoto yanagibas? I know one there were older ones that were marketed under the name, "Munetsugu." Is that a maker? 

Thanks!


----------



## ethompson (Dec 8, 2022)

Ura is way too good to be TF


----------



## JBroida (Dec 8, 2022)

0% chance made by TF


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 12, 2022)

Thus saith the Lord (of knife retailers)


----------



## Pisau (Dec 13, 2022)

Ethan said:


> do any of you guys have any idea who is behind the production



No idea, but I strongly sus it was Suisin...


----------



## Pie (Dec 13, 2022)

Looks a bit clean for a TF single bevel


----------

